# Showing Advice what type of in-hand bridle



## Torryvald (13 March 2007)

I am going to be gonig to a few local shows with my young TB this season, just for the experience for him. Obviously it would be very nice to win something though! I was wondering what style of in - hand bridle to go for. 

I have been told his head is plain and a bit small. Would black or brown be more professional and are there any makes you would recommend.

MAny thanks


----------



## ColleenIsh (13 March 2007)

jefferies always have some lovely ones ... We are showing yearling filly inhand this year at balmoral, shes got a quite small fine and plain head ... see in gallery (missy) ....We have a nice plain english leather inhand bridle with brass buckles and a nice gold clencher browband . what age is he ? any pics ?


Would also go for a havannah colour ... depenind on his colour though, Personal choice though


----------



## mickey (13 March 2007)

Brown is always correct for showing. If your horse has a fine head you should go for finer bridlework rather than chunky stuff. I show my horse in hand in a rugby pelham - I have a jefferies show bridle they do make some good stuff.


----------



## Theresa_F (13 March 2007)

Brown is correct for showing.

Money not a problem go and see the nice people at Flyde Saddlery.

On a budget and local shows - check out e-bay but avoid the 9.99 ones - but the £20 ones are ok for starting out.

Avoid rolled leather - too fine for a TB - more for arabs.


----------



## Torryvald (13 March 2007)

Brilliant, thank you. I will look into Jeffries.  much prefer brown too so will go for Havana, wasn't sure about rolled leather or not so that is useful and £20 sounds pretty reasonable for starting out, although no doubt I will spend more especially if I go for a jeffries!

I quite fancied a gold brow band, he is a TB and is almost 3. There are some smallish piccies of him on my siggie

Thank you very much, I appreciate the advise, that is why I love this forum!


----------



## Torryvald (13 March 2007)

just looked at Flyde Saddlery, oops, wish i hadn't -gorgeous. may have to justify it on the grounds that it is an investment!


----------



## Theresa_F (13 March 2007)

Now if you want a little bit of razzle - look at this - Stinker is wearing a brown bridle with a clencher browband and brass rosettes.  I had the hunter noseband made by a supplier on e-bay for £10 - better suited to his head.







or Stinker with the stitched noseband - probably better for a TB type.







I am now getting him a nice chunky bridle from Flyde Saddlery as I am biting the bullet and having a go at the BSPA and county shows this year (big gulp).


----------



## Torryvald (13 March 2007)

Good on you, how brave. he is lovely and I admire you for the work it must have taken to clean his feathers. i like your bridle, it has nice brass bits.  I may have a nosey on ebay, I have a clearer idea of what I may need now.

Cool name -stinky -by the way! Mine is called Pebble, but I also call him Trouble.

Best of luck to you at the shows!


----------



## Patricksmum (13 March 2007)

There are some nice inhand bridles here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - http://www.dragonflysaddlery.co.uk/iteml...oryname=Bridles
I like the 4th one down for a tb type


----------



## Theresa_F (13 March 2007)

Chancer's feathers are not too bad - he has nice silky ones - not like my last gypsy mare - she was really heavy and her feather tooks ages to clean up.  He also has a black tail - makes a huge difference to show prep.

Stinker is appropriate - he loves dirt - but he is shown as Quite by Chance - which is how I got him

Good luck - and there is a nice inhand bridle on ebay for £25 - only problem is that when looking for you I have just seen a really old clydesdale show bridle which would look wonderful on Cairo and have put a rather large bid on it.


----------



## Torryvald (13 March 2007)

Will check out ebay, cheers!! That was naughty of you. I shouldn't be buying anything horsey because we are doing our flat up and I am preggers, but hey a girl has to treat her boy!! (I will just neglect to tell husband!!)

Good luck with you showing, make sure you post how you get on


----------



## Torryvald (13 March 2007)

Hi Patrick's mum, just checked out that bridle. Gorgeous-would suit my boys 'plain head' (see other post I have put on. It is lovely and surely 41.99 is not much at all, (she said convincingly to herself)


----------



## fjudge (13 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Now if you want a little bit of razzle - look at this - Stinker is wearing a brown bridle with a clencher browband and brass rosettes.  I had the hunter noseband made by a supplier on e-bay for £10 - better suited to his head.







or Stinker with the stitched noseband - probably better for a TB type.







I am now getting him a nice chunky bridle from Flyde Saddlery as I am biting the bullet and having a go at the BSPA and county shows this year (big gulp). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Was that pic at the amateur showing champs?!?! I was there if so!


----------



## FMM (14 March 2007)

No gold or silver clencher browbands for TBs - they are suitable for driving types only. You may, however, have a coloured browband if you have a riding horse/hack type. If the horse has a slightly plain head, then don't go for a flimsy bridle - make sure you have a reasonable amount of leatherwork. If the horse is plain, then the thinner the leather, the bigger and plainer the head will look.  Not many horses can carry a very fine bridle. Depending on his age and whether he is wearing a bit or not, I would put him in a normal snaffle bridle rather than an in hand one.


----------



## Torryvald (14 March 2007)

No gold or silver, booo, that's a shame I was looking forward to a bit of bling. Thanks for your advice FMM. I am going to have a look at Jeffries bridles at the weekend!


----------

